# Ford 1215 electrical question



## kory04 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a ford 1215 diesel utility tractor which would not start today. Wouldn't do anything, and acted like a bad safety switch. I started testing them and followed the wiring up to an aluminum block that was bolted to the engine side of the firewall on the left side of the tractor. The aluminum part is roughly 3 x 4 inches with cooling fins, and a wire harness coming out of the bottom of it with a six terminal connector plug. Where the wiring goes into the aluminum piece, it is all corroded, and a few wires are even rotted off. I'm just wondering if anybody knows what this aluminum piece is called, and what its purpose is so I can try to find a new one? 

Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Kory! My tractor has one of those as well, and I believe it has to do with running the fuel injection / timing and other controls associated with the emissions control. It's the motherboard of sorts!


----------



## kory04 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks! That will help me start finding a new part


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Can't fix the connections to see if that gets it going again? I have a hunch it might be an expensive part, that box. Why are the wires corroding? Might be worth trying to move it.


----------



## kory04 (Jul 27, 2010)

No fix to it. The whole bottom of the metal block is rotten, along with the wires. Not even enough left to reconnect for a trial run.


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

Does if look like this? Voltage regulator.

Scott


Ford and Kubota are the same, apparently.


----------



## kory04 (Jul 27, 2010)

Its not a regulator. Here is a picture.


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

*FORD OR KUBOTA TRACTOR 1100 1200 1210 VOLTAGE REGULATOR*

FORD OR KUBOTA TRACTOR 1100 1200 1210 VOLTAGE REGULATOR - eBay (item 360283793897 end time Jul-30-10 18:00:56 PDT)


Look here, similar flat plug.

You pic certainly looks like a volt reg to me....style have chaged.


Scott


----------



## kory04 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the link, we'll give it a try.


----------

